# Main Braid with Mono Leader



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

I fish with a 50lb braid at Ponce. I use a 40lb (3ft or so) of mono at the end to help with abrasion. Then, a 40lb. leader. I lost 2 doormat flounder today because the line snapped. And it shouldn't. It happens too often. No, it's not the knots. I kind of feel that even with only 3 foot of mono at the end, perhaps it still is the fact that most of the line is braid and their is no give in the line even with a short end of mono. It's not enough. I'm thinking i should maybe loosen my drag even more. And tighten it once i get a feel of the fish after he's hit. Going to go to a 25lb leader also in spite of it. I think i'll get more hits with a lighter leader.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

where did it snap and what knots are u using? with 50lb braid and 40lb leader i doubt it is due to lack of stretch if u r talking about flounder....goliath grouper would be another story. more likely i would guess is braid cut by rocks or knot failure, rather than loosen the drag would put more of a mono "shock" at the end


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

greg12345 said:


> where did it snap and what knots are u using? with 50lb braid and 40lb leader i doubt it is due to lack of stretch if u r talking about flounder....goliath grouper would be another story. more likely i would guess is braid cut by rocks or knot failure, rather than loosen the drag would put more of a mono "shock" at the end


I don't recall to well in the heat of my rage where it snapped at. But i'm pretty sure it was not my knots. And it was for sure the mono shock end of it. Not the braid part. Hard to know for sure what it is, but I learned a lesson and going to really check my mono abrasion. I'm getting some floro for the leader too.


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

Doormats are few and far between for me and I feel your pain. What kind of rod/reel are you using? Surf or lighter spin/baitcast outfit? 40 lb test all around is a gracious plenty and should hold up under most all conditions. Saying that, I've never fish Florida beaches. Flounder are my favorite to fish for but I mainly target them in a marsh/creek setting with light outfits (10 to 15 lb braid on 2500 size spinning gear and 12 lb mono on a baitcaster). 15 to 25 lb. flouro or mono leader around 18 inches works for me. I use just enough drag to get a hook set then adjust accordingly, usually lighter. I like for them to be able to take line cause you know they won't spool you. Just enough drag to have some control for keeping them out of the oyster rocks and pilings.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

backwaters/surf i like 15lb braid with 25lb fluoro leader for flounder, i will upsize a little bit on the pier as I am usually fishing underneath or next to the pilings....maybe run a 30lb braid mainline with 30lb fluoro leader. with live bait & circles i back off the drag, with artificials/jigs or on the pier i keep the heat on and muscle them out from underneath quick


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Ugly sticks. Two Shimano spin (bait runners) reels. I use about 2 feet of tippet at end of main with 40lb mono. But in the jetty it's mostly rocks under there and a long leader isn't a bad idea even for flounder there. Going to try the SOUTH jetty tomorrow haven't been there in about 7 years.


----------

